# Neue Pflanzen oder Steine (desinfizieren!)



## olafkoi (25. Juli 2005)

Hallo liebe Forengemeinde

Was mache ich mit Pflanzen oder Steinen aus anderen Teichen oder Gewässern, die Ich geschenkt bekommen, gekauft oder Organisiert habe    

1. Egal wo ich diese her habe immer 100% auf nummer sicher gehen !

Maurerkübel nehmen Wasser rein ca 40 ltr. Wasser und 2 gr. Kaliumpergamanat dazugeben. (Das Wasser färbt sich violet )  
Handschuhe Tragen bei der Arbeit ganz wichtig !!!!! Planzen und Steine in dieser Nischung  8)  einlegen Max 30min und schon sind eure neuen Planzen und Steine desinfiziert !
Mit klaren Wasser abspülen nicht vergessen. 

Zur Erklärung Kaliumpergamanat ist ein Wasserdesinfektionmittel und Wirkt auch gegen Parasiten in dieser Konzentration zu 100%

2. Solltet ihr Blutegel oder sonnstige Viecher gesehen haben die nicht durch KPM kaputt gegeangen sind kurz zum Tierarzt in der Nähe und flüssiges entwurmungsmittel in einer Spritze aufziehen lassen und o.g. wiederholen jedoch ohne KPM !

kostet KPM 2 gr ca. 0,50 € und Entwurmungsmittel für 5 ml 1,00 €

Ihr seht schon mit wenig Kostenaufwand kann man sicher gehen das die Pflanzen und Steine nichts in den Teich einschleppen und eventuell großen Schaden anrichten !

gruß

Koinase Olaf

P.S. Fazit wenig Kosten helfen viel Geld sparen


----------



## Doris (25. Juli 2005)

Hi Olaf
Das ist ja 8)
Dann können wir ja mal im Bekanntenkreis so richtig Wasser/Teichpflanzen abstauben.

@ Thorsten
Ich hab gesehen, du hast so *wunderschöne* Tannenwedel  8-[
Wie wäre es mit einem Tausch:
Einige Tannenwedel gegen Froggi Anton oder Fritzchen oder wie sie alle heissen mögen !!!


----------



## Thorsten (25. Juli 2005)

Hi Doris,

pssssssssttttttttttttt das ist doch Verboten  8) 
Aber wir sehn uns ja am 13  :razz:


----------



## Haiflyer (8. Mai 2007)

*AW: Neue Pflanzen oder Steine*

kann ich die mischung zum desinfizieren auch für mehrere pflanzen nacheinander verwenden oder sollte ich die mischung wegschütten nachdem ich einen schwung pflanzen desinfiziert habe.

es geht darum das wir viele pflanzen aus dem alten teich in den neuen übernehmen möchten aber ich davon ausgehe das die nicht alle in einen 40liter kübel passen


----------



## Annett (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Neue Pflanzen oder Steine*

Hallo,

also das wirkt sicherlich nicht nur einmal...
Vielleicht kann Eugen uns ja mal "aufklären", wie lange so ein Desinfektionsmittel auf Kaliumpermanganatbasis wirkt.


----------



## Eugen (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Neue Pflanzen oder Steine (desinfizieren!)*

guten Morgen  

Die Lösung ist wirksam, solang die Brühe violett ist. Je violetter, desto ...
Wird das Ganze braun, ist aus dem Permanganat Manganoxid (Braunstein, sic)
entstanden und die Wirkung ist dahin.
Trotzdem sollten solche Lösungen möglichst frisch zubereitet werden.

Gruß, Eugen


----------



## Nestor (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Neue Pflanzen oder Steine (desinfizieren!)*

Hi,

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kaliumpermanganat 

Ich hoffe es kippt keiner von euch in den Teich... Kaliumpermanganat hat die Wassergefährdungsklasse 3 (stark wassergefährdend)

Werden die Koi aus dem alten Teich auch desinfiziert? Könnte ja auch noch böses Viecherzeug dran sein. 

Viele Grüße,
Björn 

P.S.: Noch was zum Töten: Flubenol (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Flubenol). Vielleicht etwas selektiver?!


----------



## Annett (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Neue Pflanzen oder Steine (desinfizieren!)*

Hallo Björn,

ich kann die kritschen Anmerkungen deinerseits verstehen... bei mir ging es letzten Herbst allerdings um eine schon relativ große tropische Seerose, die im mit Fisch und Garnelen besetzten Aquarium überwintern sollte.
Um diese nicht durch eingeschleppte Teichuntermieter zu gefährden, habe ich zum Mittel der Desinfektion gegriffen... ansonsten sehe ich das auch eher "locker".


----------



## GigMan (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Neue Pflanzen oder Steine (desinfizieren!)*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> ansonsten sehe ich das auch eher "locker".




uff...  

Ich habe erst von einem Tümpel __ Schilf und Steine und so weiter geholt... und natürlich gar nichts damit gemacht... : Dachte schon das es ganz normal ist, dass man alles vorher desinfiziert.


LG


----------



## Eugen (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Neue Pflanzen oder Steine (desinfizieren!)*

Hallo Björn,
du sollst es ja auch nicht in den Teich kippen !! : 
Mit einer 0,1 bis 0,5%igen Lösung werden Schnittstellen eingepinselt werden oder man taucht die Pflanze in die Lösung und spült nachher die Pflnaze wieder ab.
Eugen 

PS. Dosis venenum est !  

Ansonsten kann man mit Permanganat wunderschöne Feuer oder Explosionen erzeugen.
( Vorsicht !! nicht ohne Sachkenntnis nachmachen !!! )


----------



## Annett (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Neue Pflanzen oder Steine (desinfizieren!)*

Hallo Christoph,

bei nem anderen Gewässer mit Fischbesatz und deren evtl. vorhandenen Untermietern, wäre ich dann schon vorsichtiger! :?
Abgesehen davon, dass es evtl. nicht erlaubt ist.  

Ich kaufe meine Pflanzen vorzugsweise beim Händler oder tausche mit Teichfreunden.
Dabei kann ich mir zwar auch nicht 100%ig sicher sein... aber ich gehe davon aus, dass andere genauso umsichtig sind wie meinereiner und keine Pflanzen aus einem Teich abgeben, der gerade "ein Problem" mit irgendwelchen KH-Erregern hat....


----------



## GigMan (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Neue Pflanzen oder Steine (desinfizieren!)*

Hi Annett,

ist schon erlaubt von dort etwas zu holen. 

Keine Sorge, ich bin kein "Pflanzendieb" nur weil ich bei anderen Teichen überschüssige Pflanzen gratis hole und nicht kaufen möchte . Diebstahl liegt mir natürlich fern und ich erkundige mich auch bei unseren Gemeinden ob erlaubt oder nicht...  teilweise sind sie sogar froh, dass man die Teiche etwas ausforstet. 

Aber das ist auch einer der Gründe, warum ich mich vermehrt an Leute wenden möchte, die wissen was mit ihrem Teich los ist. Klar, vorsichtig sein... geb dir da völlig recht. Deswegen bin ich ja auch im Forum hier, damit ich nichts übersehe und viel Infos bekomme.

Bin auch einige Runden um die Tümpel von da ich meine ersten Pflanzen hatte gegangen ob mir etwas besonderes auffällt. Natürlich kann man nicht alles sehen und so weiter... aber einfach vom nächstbesten Loch nehm ich auch nichts mit


----------



## Nestor (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Neue Pflanzen oder Steine (desinfizieren!)*

Hi,

@Eugen 

Ich kippe das sicher nicht in meinen Teich. Keine Sorge! Komme selbst auch aus der Chemieecke! Mir wird nur zu naiv damit umgegangen. Wenn man eine Verbindung vorschlägt sollte man sie auch korrekt schreiben können. Bzw. mal erwähnen wie das Zeug eigentlich wirkt. Und unselektiver geht ja mal gar nicht. 
Nur mal ganz ehrlich, glaubst du wirklich an die Wirkung gegenüber __ Parasiten oder höherem Getier? Bei Bakterien seh ichs ja noch ein, aber irgendwelcher __ Würmer o.Ä.?! Da hab ich meine Zweifel. Das Zeug oxidiert einfach alles und wie groß muss die Einwirkzeit sein um bspw. einen Blutsauger zu töten? Schädige ich damit nicht auch die Pflanze in gleichem Maße? 
Desweiteren tümmeln sich in einem Teich schon so viele potentielle Krankheitserreger von Natur aus. Egal ob in dem Neuen oder dem Alten. 

Mein Großvater meinte seine Aquarien mit KPM behandeln zu müssen. Ging eigentlich meist schon, bis er halt mal ein wenig zu viel reingeschmissen hat. Pflanzen, Fische ... sind die jetzt erstickt oder wurden die Kiemen oxidiert? Die Pflanzen sind regelrecht zerfallen. Alles war braun.

Das Entwurmungsmittel (Flubenol) das ich sarkastischer Weise vorgeschlagen hab, wird in 30 min meiner Meinung nach nicht viel bringen. Steht ja z.B. im Wikipediaartikel. In der Aquaristik werden 7 Tage Kontaktzeit empfohlen. 

@ Annett

Garnelen? Zwerggarnelen? Die kann man ganz leicht umbringen. Kauf einfach leckere frische __ Aquarienpflanzen, die richtig schön gesund aussehen, und setzt die gleich ins Aquarium ein. Es leben die Pflanzenschutzmittel wie Algizide, Molluskizide etc. damit man sich ja keine Algen oder __ Schnecken oder so vernichtenswertes Zeug ins AQ holt. Liest man in Garnelenforen öfters, dass dann plötzlich die Tierchen zuckend am Boden liegen, obwohl die Pflanzen abgewaschen wurden... was ist denn da das größere Übel? 

Ich bekomm da immer nen Hals. Z.B. bei den Moorbeet-Leuten geht öfters mal drum was man gegen Amseln, Kellerasseln, Schnecken, Ameisen etc. machen kann. Also wie man die effektiv killt, weil die ja was an den Pflanzen machen könnten. Manchmal denk ich mir, dass Briefmarken sammeln oder nen Ferienjob im Schlachthof sinnvoller wären. Verstehst wie ich das meine (jedenfalls NICHT böse!!  ) 

Viele Grüße,
Björn


----------



## Eugen (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Neue Pflanzen oder Steine (desinfizieren!)*

Hallo Björn,
  
ich dachte eigentlich immer nur an Desinfektion. 
mein naturnaher Teich bekommt eh solche Sachen nicht zu Gesicht.
bin halt keine Koinase  

gruß Eugen


----------



## Annett (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Neue Pflanzen oder Steine (desinfizieren!)*

Öhm,

also ich wollte meine Garnelen beileibe nicht killen - ist mir auch nicht durch das Einsetzen der behandelten Seerose "geglückt". 
Logo, dass ich sie vorher gründlich durchgespült hatte.

Wasserpflanzen (außer für den Teich) habe ich seit Jahren nicht mehr gekauft. Eher mal vom Nachbarn oder guten Freunden (auch hier aus dem Forum), die zu Besuch waren, geschenkt bekommen.  Da weiß ich dann schon eher, was ich habe. 
Aber gut zu wissen, dass ich keine Pflanzen aus dem Handel nehmen sollte.. ist wohl wie mit den Schnittblumen heutzutage ->ungenießbar. 

Also wieder was dazu gelernt!


----------



## Frankia (6. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Neue Pflanzen oder Steine (desinfizieren!)*

Hallo zusammen,

habe mir das Buch "Gesunde Koi" und dort gelesen, dass man z.B. Trichodina mit einem Bad in Kaliumpermagnant, anstatt in jodfreien Kochsalzbädern,  bekämpfen kann.

Hat jemand damit Erfahrung,, bzw. selbst schon einmal seine Fische direkt in so ein Bad gesetzt?


----------



## CrimsonTide (6. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Neue Pflanzen oder Steine (desinfizieren!)*

@Lanz: Also von Salzbädern habe ich schon viel im Forum gelesen und es auch schon selbst ausprobiert. Durch das Salzbad stabiliseren sich Fische und ihnen gehts danach bei richtiger Durchführung besser. Genaue vet.medizinische Erklärungen können sicher andere hier geben  Such mal im Forum nach Salzbad (oder klick jetzt mal auf das Wort) ... gibt zwei Methoden: Langzeitsalzbad oder Kurzzeitsalzbad.

Das Kaliumpermanganat ist ja stark wassergefährdend und somit nicht ungefährlich. Ich würde meine Fisch nie da rein setzen ... du lässt ja wohl auch nicht deine Badewanne mit ätzendem Zeug voll bevor du dich reinsetzt!? 

lg,

Aaron


----------



## Frankia (6. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Neue Pflanzen oder Steine (desinfizieren!)*



CrimsonTide schrieb:


> Das Kaliumpermanganat ist ja stark wassergefährdend und somit nicht ungefährlich. Ich würde meine Fisch nie da rein setzen ... du lässt ja wohl auch nicht deine Badewanne mit ätzendem Zeug voll bevor du dich reinsetzt!?
> 
> lg,
> 
> Aaron



Hallo Aaron,

ich bin mir ja deshalb nicht sicher ob ich die Fische in so ein Bad legen kann.

Es wurde nur in dem Buch "Gesunde Koi" von Tony Pithan und Keith Holmes  beschrieben.

Fachberater waren:
Dr. Peter Burgess
Dr. Paula Reynolds,
William Wildgoose
und Dr. Sandra Lechleiter.


----------



## CrimsonTide (7. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Neue Pflanzen oder Steine (desinfizieren!)*

nun, ich hab nochmal ein wenig nachgelesen ... anscheinend kann man Kaliumpermanganat auch für Bäder bzw. zum Betupfen betroffener Hautstellen des Fisches verwenden ... ich hab nur keine Ahnung in welcher Dosis, damit man damit nicht noch schlimmeres anrichtet.

Ah, doch was gefunden ... hier die Dosis:
http://mitglied.lycos.de/koiseite/krankheiten.html

Aber Kaliumpermanganat soll man nur für Verpilzungen, Karpfenläuse und Ankerwürmer anwenden:
http://www.koi-friesoythe.de/Joomla/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=33&Itemid=65


----------



## CoolNiro (7. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Neue Pflanzen oder Steine (desinfizieren!)*

Wer mehr über Salz wissen möchte,
sehr interessante Seite:

http://around-koi.de/42210.html

Kaliumpermanganat wirkt bei bestimmten Fischen
z.B. __ Wimpelkarpfen (__ Fledermausschmerle) tödlich !!

Gruß
Andy


----------



## Frankia (7. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Neue Pflanzen oder Steine (desinfizieren!)*

Hallo Andy, hallo Aron,

danke für euere Beiträge. 

Ich werde doch bei der bewährten Kochsalzlösung bleiben.

Damit hat man Erfahrung und es ist nicht so aggressiv wie Kaliumpermanganat.


----------



## elkop (7. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Neue Pflanzen oder Steine (desinfizieren!)*

hallo ihr,
habe mich interessiert durch diesen faden gelesen und nun drängt sich mir eine frage auf:
ich habe vor, mir ein aquarium zuzulegen. sollte ich es also nicht wagen, dafür pflanzen zu kaufen? oder kann ich welche aus meinem mini-biotop nehmen, wenn ich sie irgendwie vorbehandle? und wenn ja, wie?


----------



## Tatjana (7. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Neue Pflanzen oder Steine (desinfizieren!)*

Darf ich auch eine Frage dazu stellen?

Hab neue Pflanzen bestellt.
Muss ich die auch behandeln? Auch wenn die vom Händler kommen?

Vielen Dank für Eure Mithilfe!


----------



## Dodi (8. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Neue Pflanzen oder Steine (desinfizieren!)*

Moin!

@ Elke:
Wenn Du Pflanzen im Biotop hast, die auch für das Aquarium geeignet sind, warum nicht?

@ Elke und Tatjana:
Alle Pflanzen, egal welcher Herkunft, würde ich mit Kaliumpermanganat desinfizieren, bevor sie in meinen Teich/Aquarium mit Fischen kommen, damit ich mir nichts einschleppe!


----------



## elkop (8. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Neue Pflanzen oder Steine (desinfizieren!)*

danke dodi. werde ich beherzigen. nun weiß ich noch nicht die verdünnung, oder wurde das schon erwähnt? *nochmalnachlesenmuss*


----------



## Dodi (8. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Neue Pflanzen oder Steine (desinfizieren!)*

Hallo Elke!

Biddeschööön.
Ich wollte erst noch schreiben ...wie im ersten Beitrag beschrieben... 

Hier nochmal das Zitat:



olafkoi schrieb:


> Maurerkübel nehmen Wasser rein ca 40 ltr. Wasser und 2 gr. Kaliumpergamanat dazugeben. (Das Wasser färbt sich violet )
> Handschuhe Tragen bei der Arbeit ganz wichtig !!!!! Planzen und Steine in dieser Nischung 8) einlegen Max 30min und schon sind eure neuen Planzen und Steine desinfiziert !
> Mit klaren Wasser abspülen nicht vergessen.
> 
> Zur Erklärung Kaliumpergamanat ist ein Wasserdesinfektionmittel und Wirkt auch gegen __ Parasiten in dieser Konzentration zu 100%


----------



## Digicat (8. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Neue Pflanzen oder Steine (desinfizieren!)*

Servus Elke

Und hier noch .... wie lange das "Gebräu" wirksam ist ... 


Eugen schrieb:


> guten Morgen
> 
> Die Lösung ist wirksam, solang die Brühe violett ist. Je violetter, desto ...
> Wird das Ganze braun, ist aus dem Permanganat Manganoxid (Braunstein, sic)
> ...


----------



## Flash (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neue Pflanzen oder Steine (desinfizieren!)*

Ich wollt das Thema noch mal aufgreifen..

Ist bekannt wie wirksam diese Behandlungen sind?? ich hab Berge von Pfanzen die versäucht sind (hatte eine positive KHV Erkrankung)

Ich stehe nun vor der Entsheidung alles in die Tonne oder irgendwie desinfizieren.
Den Teich + Filter und Utensilien habe ich schon mit Wofasteril gereinigt.

gruß
Thomas


----------



## buddler (31. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Neue Pflanzen oder Steine (desinfizieren!)*

also mir kommt nicht eine pflanze mehr in den teich, ohne sie vorher desinfiziert zu haben.ich kann da leider auch ein lied von singen.
gruß jörg


----------

